# Cilantro.



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Love or hate? Or somewhere in between?

There are few food which I don't enjoy (I'm picky about quality, though...I can't stand cheap olive oil for instance but absolutely love a good one, another example is cheese). But with most of the foods I don't care for as much, I can still kind of see how one could like them, if that makes sense. Cilantro is the one, very strong, exception to that. I simply cannot stand it, even the tiniest piece mixed in with something else. And it's horrible enough for me that I don't understand how anyone could tolerate it...and yet I know plenty of people who really love it.

I've read that it is really a love/hate thing for most, and there's something about it's chemical build up that makes it seem inedible to some. 


So I'm curious what others think of cilantro. Do you love or hate it? Or are you actually pretty indifferent to it?


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

The problem is, that I've never had it. 

So, indifferent?


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds good, and you'd probably know if you did strongly dislike it Not saying you're wrong that you've never had it, you know that, but it is pretty hard to avoid at least a little bit at some point, and if you dislike it, you know!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@*Snowflake Minuet*

It's a genetic thing. I don't mind it, but it can be overused. Some people think it tastes like soap.

Genetic proof that you really do hate cilantro


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @*Snowflake Minuet*
> 
> It's a genetic thing. I don't mind it, but it can be overused. Some people think it tastes like soap.


Yes, and the funny thing is I've never got the "soap" thing personally. Absolutely can't tolerate it, but I wouldn't say it tastes like soap.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> Yes, and the funny thing is I've never got the "soap" thing personally. Absolutely can't tolerate it, but I wouldn't say it tastes like soap.


Some of the same chemicals in cilantro are actually used in soaps. I added another link to my above post.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SimplyRivers said:


> The problem is, that I've never had it.
> 
> So, indifferent?


You may have had it and not noticed. It shows up a lot in fresh salsa and pico de gallo.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I thin I've had it before but I'm not sure.


----------



## DuCiel (Jul 24, 2014)

I feel exactly the same way. A tiny piece of it will make it hard for me to even swallow something and it makes it almost impossible to taste anything else. It's very difficult for me to understand how someone could like it. I also never really thought it was really like soap... maybe somewhere in that ballpark, but it's a unique flavor that's incomparable to anything else. Even the smell of it give me a headache (we used to have some in our garden, weeding that was a nightmare)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MonieJ said:


> I thin I've had it before but I'm not sure.









The green leafy bits are cilantro.​


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I love cilantro and eat a ton of it! My family likes it too, thankfully! 
We eat it in guacamole, salsa, rice, on certain salads. 
There is a percentage of people who cannot tolerate it. 
I am not one of those people.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

It's nice in fish tacos and pico de guillo. It can be overused as can most things.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Awful stuff.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm finding that I love it. I did my first herb garden this year and cilantro is one of the few that did well. In fact I have been cutting some almost daily. It taste really good on enchiladas. I hope to use cilantro in salsa as soon as I start getting some ripe tomatoes.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Can't stand it.


----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

Fresh home-grown coriander smells fantastic.



SimplyRivers said:


> The problem is, that I've never had it.
> 
> So, indifferent?


Here, in the UK, it's called coriander.



Snowflake Minuet said:


> Yes, and the funny thing is I've never got the "soap" thing personally. Absolutely can't tolerate it, but I wouldn't say it tastes like soap.


Yeah, neither would I.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> View attachment 555026
> The green leafy bits are cilantro.​



I know what it looks like but I honestly can't remember if I've had it before, I believe I have and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MonieJ said:


> I know what it looks like but I honestly can't remember if I've had it before, I believe I have and I wasn't impressed.


It's an herb. It is meant to accentuate flavor. Some people like it, some don't.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Had some locally grown at an outdoor party in Asia. All the food was home made and fresh. Ten minutes after eating cilantro my stomach violently rejected it. I was sick for 24 hours. Couldn't stand to be around the stuff for quite a while. It ends up in Mexican food now and again. I deal with it but I don't care for it at all.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

I can't fucking _stand_ it. 

I've heard it's a genetic thing too. My mum and one of my sisters likes it, but my other sister and I hate it. I assume my dad must've hated it too. 

The most disgusting, chlorine-tasting, useless herb ever.


----------

